# Ivomec



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to use Ivomec as a heartworm preventative with my Beaucerons, however it's been a long time. I'm wanting to switch my Dutchie over from Sentinel and I do not remember if it's the Ivomec for cattle or swine that is safe for dogs. 

Also... dosage?? If remember correctly it was about 1cc per 110 lbs wasn't it?

Thank you


----------



## Susan Fink (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been doing ivermectin for 25 years. The bottle is actually labeled for cows and swine. Ivomec is the brand name but you can use the generics as well like Normectin. I use 1/10 cc for each 10 pounds of body weight. That formula was given to me by my vet back in the 80's and I have been using it ever since.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, 1/10 cc for every 10 lbs. of body weight. I give it at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys  I had heard there was a generic brand but was a little leary of whether it was just as efficient!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I use Ivomec as well, 1cc per month for my 105-108lb Rottweiler. 

Do you guys give the doses during the winter months also? I haven't given him a dose since November and wasn't planning too until March..


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in Florida so we do it year-round!

My Dutchie is about 60 lbs. I used to give my Beauces 1 cc, but they were heavier (between 75-80 lbs). Will get an exact weight on her prior to giving it.

Do they have syringes that measure out 1/10 of a cc? I don't want to give her too much.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The smaller syringes, like what you would get for a vaccine, measure down to that small of a CC. I have one right now the vet gave me witih some pain meds for a pup and the whole thing only holds 3 cc's I believe, so there are lots of lines on there for smaller doses.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

There are 1cc syringes that easily show tenths


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish i could remember who/where I got this from, but anyhow, here it is. 
------------------------------------------ 

THE FORMULA 
Ivomec Ivermectin has 10 mg or 10000 ug per cc. 6 ug per kg is 2.73 ug per pound. So multiply the dog's weight in pounds by 2.73 to get the micrograms needed, and divide that by 10000 for the number of cc's to give the dog. 

So for a 100 lb dog. 
100 x 2.73 = 273 
273 divided by 10000 =.0273 ml or cc 

thus your Hundred lb dog needs just about 1 quarter of a cc of ivermectin 1% solution per month. 

I made a table to make it easy or you can just use the formula. I rounded the numbers. 
10 lbs = .0027 cc or ml (call it .003) 
20 lbs = .0055 cc or ml 
30 lbs = .0082 cc or ml 
40 lbs = .011 cc or ml 
50 lbs = .013 cc or ml 
60 lbs = .016 cc or ml 
70 lbs = .019 or call it .2 
80 lbs = .022 cc or ml 
90 lbs = .025 cc or ml 
100 lbs =.027 cc or ml 
Thus the 10th (.1) of a cc or ml per 10 pounds is too much 
and the 100 of a cc per 10 is (.01) is not enough. 

I am sure that you can round these number up slightly without it being a problem unless you have a collie or herding dog. Which is why I wanted to have it be exact. 

This is the amount equal to what your dog has safely taken when prescribed heartgard. (This took two hours and I am sure that my OCD is acting up) but hopefully this settles the debate once and for all. 
Just to throw a wrench in it. My earlier posting speaks of how we had to give large doses daily to my min-pin for Demodectic mange. So after saying all of this, if you do not have a Collie or sensitive dog, the larger does with most likely not hurt them. 
Good luck! Happy Dosing.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Or you could spend the like $70 to have your dog tested for MDR1 gene and still be cheaper than heartgard.

I give the 1/10th CC = 10 lbs. Haven't ever had a problem. I quit giving it around October, except the puppy has gotten it this winter just to make sure he wasn't wormy.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a 14 week old DS that has not been tested for heart worms yet. Can i start him on Ivomec or would some testing be advised first ?

Thanks


----------



## Susan Fink (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't start a dog on ivermectin until they are5- 6 mths old. My vet told me that it takes that long before the microfilaria ( baby heartworms) develope into adults. The ivermectin is used to kill off the "babies" before they become adults. I also only give the ivermectin every couple of months because of the side effects long term like liver & kidney damage. So far, I haven't had a dog pop positive and I have been following that regiment for a very long time.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wouldn't start younger than 6 months and its 1/10cc per every 10 pounds of weight.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Does ivomec work for all the other worms? We give it to our horses and it kills all the worms in them.


----------

